# New Misfit Psycles diSSent 29er build (photo heavy)



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I thought I would share my latest build and the process of making my race bike for the 2008 season. This bike was a ton of fun to work on. Can't wait to ride it!

Also special thanks to Peter at Misfit Psycles for helping me out and answering my seemingly endless stream of questions.

First step was to build up the wheels. This was my first time wheel building so I just took it slow and relied heavily on Mike T's website and Roger Musson's ebook.


























Headset and headtube:









Frame:









Finished complete shots:

















































Specs:

Misfit DiSSent 29er frame (17" - medium)
White Brothers 29er carbon Rock Solid rigid fork
Thomson Elite Seatpost and X4 Stem
White Industries ENO Crankset
Fizik Airone race saddle
Hope QR's and seatpost collar
Salsa Pro Moto Carbon flatbar (11 degrees sweep)
Magura Marta brakes w/ 160mm rotors
Hope Headset
Hope Pro 2 hubs (w/ singlespeed rear) laced to Stans ZTR 355 29er rims (w/ DT Swiss Competition spokes)
WTB Exiwolfs (2.3)
Shimano PD520 pedals
KMC 3/32 Singlespeed chain

Weighs in at 20 lbs. In the summer I plan to switch to a lighter tire with a tubeless setup. Should be well under 20 by then.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

bike porn. :drooling: made my pants tight.


----------



## cannan (Jul 2, 2007)

Damn that thing is nice :eekster:


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks a LOT!!! - I had just convinced myself I didn't really need a new bike or a 29er for that matter and then you go and post that thing.....that thing damn sexy!!!


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

I like the JPS treatment.
Those are some pretty light rims for your first wheel build.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

JPS?

Yeah pretty light (can't say I wasn't nervous), but the tension is pretty even all the way around within 15% of the recommended 95kg according to a Park TM1, and they are nice and true the dish is centred. I think they turned out well. Given that it was my first wheel build, I plan to have Peter at Misfit give them a once over/double check on his stand before I hit the trails.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Holy ****** ****, that is a beautiful bike. The black/gold looks incredible. And best of all, I know you'll put it to good use.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

nspace said:


> JPS?


Sorry, I guess I'm dating myself. John Player Specials used to sponsor Lotus' F1 team in the 70's and 80's. Their colors were black and gold.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

CB2 said:


> Sorry, I guess I'm dating myself. John Player Specials used to sponsor Lotus' F1 team in the 70's and 80's. Their colors were black and gold.


You have me cracking up. I saw "JPS" and knew immediately what you meant and figured I was maybe 1 of 1000 people that would get it. I had a di-cast of that very car I carried everywhere as a kid.


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

*high five* ... wow.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Hey cool F1 reference, never knew. I am pretty big F1 but only in more recent years


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

nice one!


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

that bike is beautiful.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Love it. One of the nicest bikes I've seen here in a while.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

nspace,

Congratulations on an incredibly beautiful bike. I assume you are going to bring that beauty to some Ontario cup races so I can see it live.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

serious said:


> nspace,
> 
> Congratulations on an incredibly beautiful bike. I assume you are going to bring that beauty to some Ontario cup races so I can see it live.


Yup, going to try some o-cup races for the first time this year, and as last year, I will be doing the endurance 24/8hr events. First on the schedule is a trip to Colorado/Moab to kick the season off and then my first 24 solo effort at the Life$styles race in May. Really excited for things to get started.


----------



## jmoote (Aug 31, 2007)

nspace said:


> First on the schedule is a trip to Colorado/Moab to kick the season off and then my first 24 solo effort at the Life$styles race in May. Really excited for things to get started.


Excellent build - I love the black and gold! See you at Lifestyles, and the rest of the endurance events this season. I'm doing a team at Lifestyles, but plan to do some solo/tag team action for the rest of the season.


----------



## bulldognz (Jan 10, 2008)

*I might try it!*

Makes me want to try building my first bike. I have bought many but am ready to try my first.How is the construction of there frames? How solid is the slider dropouts they are using.

Great job!

Maro1


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Everything seems really solid on the frame from inspection and the test rides I did on a demo for a couple weeks. Welds are beefy around the head-tube for added strength/security.

Dropouts are nice if you like sliders. I really don't like the whole EBB concept too much so this was a good option to still use a QR and the tension holds really well.

Misfit is actually a good place to start since they are now offering some build kits (with all the components you need) at a few different price points for those looking to put their own together.


----------



## verbalkc (Mar 9, 2007)

who makes the cog that you have on there? doesn't look familiar to me.
thanks...nice attention to detail


----------



## verbalkc (Mar 9, 2007)

guessing by your mtbr photo to be misfit


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

*nspace*, I guess I will see you at the first O-Cup at Mansfield on April 27. 

No 24 hour solos for me, but I might do some 8 hour solo races (like the Hardwood 8 Hour Epic, which I rather enjoyed last year).


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

verbalkc said:


> guessing by your mtbr photo to be misfit


Yup, Misfit Psycles Cod Cog.


----------



## bulldognz (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't like the EBB either. I was trying to find a frame with Paragon sliders when I saw this thread. I don't know how much different there slider is from the paragon sliders but they look solid.

Maro1


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

wait a minute... how do you have that thing standing up. magic?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Mallanaga said:


> wait a minute... how do you have that thing standing up. magic?


look closer... there is evidence in one of the photos. I suspect a little photoshopping for the rest of 'em.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

i saw the twig on the ENO close up. the rest are clean though.

magic indeed. photoshop magic, eh? =P


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

That **** is gorgeous!

How the wheels holding up? 

Looking for a new bike, just browsing their blog and stuff. Seems like some good stuff...


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

baycat said:


> That **** is gorgeous!
> 
> How the wheels holding up?
> 
> Looking for a new bike, just browsing their blog and stuff. Seems like some good stuff...


Definitely quality stuff and Peter is a great guy to deal with.

Will report back on the wheels and give a full ride report. Just waiting for a littttle nicer weather, although this morning when I took the photos was prime!

Yeah it is just a twig holding up the pedal that I photoshopped out. I had to go to school right after I took the photos and didn't have time to photoshop the ENO photo before I left.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

nspace said:


> Definitely quality stuff and Peter is a great guy to deal with.
> 
> Will report back on the wheels and give a full ride report. Just waiting for a littttle nicer weather, although this morning when I took the photos was prime!
> 
> Yeah it is just a twig holding up the pedal that I photoshopped out. I had to go to school right after I took the photos and didn't have time to photoshop the ENO photo before I left.


Darn school getting in the way of everything...


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

at one point mine own weighed 27.8lbs...it was so fat people stopped asking 'where's the beef'...it was so fat i had to pay 2 registration fees at ontario cups...it was so fat 24hr races took all week...

that said, i hate your bike.
no. i am not sorry. and please be advised, this hatred shall stand for eternity. well perhaps until that first scratch...or after you back it up into a car at tim whortons...or until TiChiBo...when I will once again be crowned the duct tape king of unbling.

great job. i dont suffer from bike envy often but that'll do it.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

*Drop 
dead 
gorgeous. 
*
I love simple, clean, elegant bikes. Well built! :thumbsup:

Hope your race season is as fast as the bike looks.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

CB2 said:


> Sorry, I guess I'm dating myself. John Player Specials used to sponsor Lotus' F1 team in the 70's and 80's. Their colors were black and gold.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

slocaus said:


> Hope your race season is as fast as the bike looks.


Haha that is another can of worms! Please don't see the F1 reference as any idication of my speed


----------



## AJ541 (Sep 10, 2003)

Nice bike! One thing nobody mentioned is the photos turned out awesome, everything is spotless yet sharp, what type of camera are you using. Looks like you used special lighting too?

I'm into photography too so, I'm curious about this.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Mighty Nice!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

AJ541 said:


> Nice bike! One thing nobody mentioned is the photos turned out awesome, everything is spotless yet sharp, what type of camera are you using. Looks like you used special lighting too?
> 
> I'm into photography too so, I'm curious about this.


Thanks, the camera is a Canon Rebel XTI with a Canon 17-85 IS USM zoom lens. Lighting isn't any special setup, just the right time of the day and natural sunlight out in the schoolyard.


----------



## AJ541 (Sep 10, 2003)

I recently just bought the same camera, but I'm using my old lenses from my old film SLR. A great camera that I would definitely recommend!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*ooooooohhhhh...ahhhhhhhhhhh...*

aww,man thas a sweeeeet ride!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Nspace, I saw your posts in the Moab thread recently and was checking out your build here. I was wondering how you like your bike after a year of riding. I've been looking at frames and am very interested in the Dissent. I gotta admit looking at your bike has me wanting one. Also wondering what BB you are using. Obviously you liked it in Moab, do you ride lots of technical stuff? Just wondering how everything on the bike is holding up to hard riding.


----------



## UnitedWeRide (Jan 18, 2004)

man that is a sweet diSSent! I will be building mine up this summer, I cant wait!!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

icecreamjay said:


> Hey Nspace, I saw your posts in the Moab thread recently and was checking out your build here. I was wondering how you like your bike after a year of riding. I've been looking at frames and am very interested in the Dissent. I gotta admit looking at your bike has me wanting one. Also wondering what BB you are using. Obviously you liked it in Moab, do you ride lots of technical stuff? Just wondering how everything on the bike is holding up to hard riding.


I REALLY like the bike after a year of riding. The geometry is awesome and I love the way it handles. I have ridden everything from buff singletrack to technical really rocky terrain and it has worked out great. I've also ran it with a Reba for a few really long races and it was nice with the fork (but I much preferred it rigid). The dropouts have never slipped, the whole thing has functioned perfectly. Yesterday I finally got it out for its first race of the season. As usual it felt awesome get back on the Misfit.

Over the winter I did some riding on my non-race bike (Zion 737), and IMO that bike handles like crap compared to the Misfit DiSSent.

The BB is a cheapo Shimano UN-54. It has seen a lot of mud and poor conditions but continues to spin smooth with no creaky sounds.

I think Misfit Psycles also has a made-in-Canada handmade steel version (and not cheapo chromoly) as an alternate to the aluminum, that is potentially in the works. Might be something to keep an eye out for.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks a bunch for the response. I am 90% sure I'm gonna grab one. I have a Kona Unit that I have upgraded the crap out of, so I have some nice parts to build up a Misfit. I'm fine with the Aluminum, and will probably try out the alloy Misfit fork. I was asking about the BB, because the weight of your bike was pretty low and I was wondering if you had a Ti BB or something. Thats nice to know the Dissent can be gotten that light without getting silly. I was thinking eno or phil wood BB, but now you have me reconsidering. My 1993 Trek still has the original BB (and xt crank), with god knows how many miles. I think it was the xt version of their BB (un-72?) but whatever, point is, the shimano BB's last (and are much more economical).

Well once again thanks for the reply, now I'm just waiting to see what news the accountant gives me, its tax time and I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

People rave about Phil BB's, but I kinda went in with the mentality that I'd try a Shimano and if it got destroyed in no time, then I'd get a Phil as a long term investment. So far the BB has hung in there so I'm sticking with it for now.

Keep us posted with your build, you're going to love it!

Weighed on a more accurate scale (with some changes, different Bontrager rubber, Marta 09 levers, and King Stainless Cog), it hovers around 21 on my scale.


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

nspace said:


> Weighed on a more accurate scale (with some changes, different Bontrager rubber, Marta 09 levers, and King Stainless Cog), it hovers around 21 on my scale.


ha! still no where near the 17lb 3oz record...

icecream, when hunting for a square taper remember the shell is 73mm.
this wont matter with the PHIL or externals but it will on shimano or white industries (the latter i have had good success with).


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

ICJay: please don't forget... misfit's are absurdly light frames to start with!!
it's actually fairly easy to get them down to "stupid-light"!!

the places to point at on nspace's bike are the wheels, martas, bar/stem/s-post combo... All top quality, all REALLY light stuff.
None of it is absurd fluff like tune hubs or something!

I had mine down about 23 (iirc) with regular stuff like xt, easton stem/bars, juicy/hayes, syncros mentals and speedcity wheels... no carbon to be seen. 
Couple grams here and there add up, but a solid REALLY light frame to base it around makes a big difference. :thumbsup: 

BTW: HIGHLY recommend the misfit alloy cogs, they count as "fluffy-light" but they work well (and mine's held up since I got it, through most of this winter, and will continue to be ridden)
and I'm about 220 loaded to ride...


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Snippet from Sunday:










If only my body worked as well as the bike, ugh! I wanted to curl up all spak-like on the side of the trail.


----------



## UnitedWeRide (Jan 18, 2004)

man everytime I read posts about the diSSent it makes me jump up and down in excitement to build mine!! 60 more days to go in Iraq!


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I know how it feels to wait. I built mine over the winter, and it was months of oogling it in my basement waiting for the snow to go away when I could finally take it for a spin! It will go by quickly!


----------



## UnitedWeRide (Jan 18, 2004)

how do you like the Exiwolfs? I am looking for a for a good tire for trails to swap in between the Big Apples I am getting


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I like the Exi's but a lot of folks here dislike them because they are heavy. They worked as a good all around tire last season for me. Right now I am running some Bontrager Jones ACX tubeless ready tires. They seem good in the sloppier conditions.

I'm no tire expert, I rarely switch. You may want to look at some reviews on the Racing Ralph 2.4's among others before you decide. A few friends have liked them the RR's.


----------



## UnitedWeRide (Jan 18, 2004)

I am looking for an all purpose that I can commute with but hit some hardpack, I like the Vulpines but they are only 2.1 or possibly the Twin Rail they are 2.2. This is my 1st SS 29er and it seems from what Ive read that big volume tires help alot if you run rigid.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

nspace,

Looking good in that race pick. I went road biking on Sunday and it was windy and cold like a mother. I am looking forward to see you at the O-Cups. 

Speaking of Misfit Dissent, I am building a new singlespeed based on the Misfit frame. I am hoping it will be light like yours.

I have a quick question: Do you have any toe overlap issues? I have the medium frame and Rock Solid fork (like you) and I noticed that the font-center distance is rather tight. By my calculations I should be fine with 175mm cranks and my size 9 bike shoes, but I was nervous when I first realized how much tighter it is than my Superfly and even my On One Inbred with 29er in front.

I am still waiting for the crank (going with Truvativ Stylo 1.1 OCT at 780g with Team Giga X BB), but the bike sure feels feather light. I do have Easton XC One wheels with Racing Ralph 2.25, so I expect to hit close to 20 lbs. Except the fork, no other carbon shall be placed on the bike.


----------



## kenpuke (Jul 10, 2005)

wonderful ride! my coworker is buying a misfit from a cane creek shill named eric (a very suspicious fellow to say the least), sadly, it's the silver/raw frame and not the hot sex black...


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

serious said:


> I have a quick question: Do you have any toe overlap issues? I have the medium frame and Rock Solid fork (like you) and I noticed that the font-center distance is rather tight. By my calculations I should be fine with 175mm cranks and my size 9 bike shoes, but I was nervous when I first realized how much tighter it is than my Superfly and even my On One Inbred with 29er in front.


serious, definitely looking forward to the ocups! Awesome that you are building a Misfit.

I have 175mm cranks, and my shoes are 10's (44) and I have never had any toe overlap issues on the bike. You will be fine.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

nspace said:


> serious, definitely looking forward to the ocups! Awesome that you are building a Misfit.


I knew it was only a matter of time before he gave in.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

rkj__: *I knew it was only a matter of time before he gave in.*

I guess I am too predictable, huh? 

kenpuke: *sadly, it's the silver/raw frame and not the hot sex black...*

I chose the raw frame. But it gonna look sexy just the same.


----------



## UnitedWeRide (Jan 18, 2004)

I too went with the Raw. I am going to build it up with a silver/black and hint of white theme.


----------



## rockridr (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice, I am concerned about the bb height, is it good over rocky sections, I'm used to a higher setup, other than that i'm sold.


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

now i want to build my bike rigid...i like that very much...nice job!


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

rockridr said:


> I'm used to a higher setup, other than that i'm sold.


what bike are you comparing it to directly? a 26"? all mountain?
my east coast experience is when the rocks get rocky the chainring concerns me most, ergo, if they can ride it with a triple or double, it will be an improvement on the dissent, digits aside.

in the realm of 29ers the bb drop on the dissent is the same to a max of 5mm below other 29er frames...the honest truth is those in the 5mm range ride more like cross bikes on the trail.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I pulled the trigger on a new 17" Dissent frame last week and now its here. Most of the stuff is from my last bike. I got some new brakes though, I couldn't stand cable discs anymore. I'm getting a silver eno crank for it too, but its not in yet and I had to ride it, so its got my old cranks on it.

Sorry to hijack your thread Nspace, but the title is appropriate, and I didn't think you'd mind. Thanks for the feedback and info. Thanks to Peter at Misfit for the quick service too.











This just so happens to be the first bike I have built up from scratch. I put the wheels together myself last winter (my second pair) and installed and bled the brake hose. I'm pretty pleased with how it came out, I work on my own bikes and have been for 15 years, so It was nothing crazy, but I'm proud of the little details that came out right for once. Like my hub label lining up with the valve, and proper tire label alignment 



And just a touch of flat black spray paint on the steerer tube where the thomson is cut out.



I don't have a scale, so don't ask. Its light enough for me thats for sure. Rides great, its nice and stiff. I love the dropouts they seem very well thought out and strong. I put a weirwolf 2.55 in there and it was very tight, it cleared, but I think it would buzz the stays during hard riding. I was just using those for snow anyway, so I went with the 2.1 Ignitors I had hanging around. I really like the extra standover, and I feel it fits me better than other 29ers I've ridden (I'm 5'9") I like the slacker seat tube as well. I have a laid back post on it from my last bike, but I wish I had the straight post now. Now time to get it dirty(er).


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

icecreamjay said:


> Well I pulled the trigger on a new 17" Dissent frame last week and now its here. Most of the stuff is from my last bike. I got some new brakes though, I couldn't stand cable discs anymore. I'm getting a silver eno crank for it too, but its not in yet and I had to ride it, so its got my old cranks on it.
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread Nspace, but the title is appropriate, and I didn't think you'd mind. Thanks for the feedback and info. Thanks to Peter at Misfit for the quick service too.
> 
> ...


Dude, your bike needs to be posted on this thread here:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=488244

BTW, very sweet ride!


----------

